# Meloxidyl dosage for rabbits.



## mel d (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello, My vet has given my bunny some Meloxidyl medication, she wants me to give him 0.8ml, I think it is too much, so I telephoned her this morning and she told me to give that dosage to him.

But the bottle is in kg and I know I have administered it to one of my other bunnys in the past and I remember that it wasn't that much. He only weighs 2.6

Has anyone had this Meloxidyl for their rabbit before if so what dosage did you give yor rabbit?

Thanks


----------



## Pipp (Mar 21, 2010)

Yikes, sorry nobody answered this or your other post. I've never used Meloxidyl, but its supposed to be the same as Metacam 1.5 suspension, which means the does should be between .1 and .2 cc's/ml's per kg. So if Snowy weighs around 2k, he could get as much as .4 ml. 

However, Metacam usually gets a 'kick off' dose that's double the regular dose, so that's probably why they're saying .8 for the first one. 

That's still very much the high end of the scale though. I find that if I give Pipp, who weights just over 1k, more than .2, she's pretty dopey, although she's had .5 as a kick-off, and one of my Vets says .25 for the regular dose. But after experimenting, I've kept her at .2 or under. She only gets it for molar spurs. 

Hope this isn't too late to set your mind at ease (or present an argument!)


sas :clover:


----------

